# How do I convince the wife that...



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

...although I don't necessarily NEED more guns, its OK if I want and get more guns? I have bought 2 guns since we have been married, a shotgun, and a pistol. All my other guns were given to me from my grandpa, but like many of you, I continue to want more guns in other calibers, gauges, varieties and such. My wife thinks I'm obsessed, which I kinda am, but how many of us outdoorsmen aren't?! After I talked her into letting me get the pistol, she said "You better not be wanting any more guns for a LONG TIME!" Welllll, my interests keep me looking, and now I would like to buy another gun. So how on earth am I going to be able to explain this to her, and more importantly, talk her into it?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Buy them for her.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It's easier to ask for forgivness than for permission..... :shock:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know that I would live long enough to ask for forgiveness! :shock:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't tell her the combination to the safe.....
Tell her that you are keeping them for a friend....
Tell her that they are part of your years supply.....


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> ...although I don't necessarily NEED more guns,


This is where you are mistaken. You necessarily do need more guns. I don't know how many you actually have, but there is *ALWAYS* the *NEED* for more guns.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

chaserofallbirds, are ours wifes related? I feel for ya brotha.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't believe in the forgiveness vs permission deal one bit, just think of the payback there, can you think of what ridiculous things she could waste money on, slippery slope in my opinion; I think Loke said that in jest. The last shotgun that I just sold, sold for $100 more than what I bought it for 10 years previous. I will guess that she has spent money on crap that you did not care for. My example would be all new carpet in the house last year, which I could not give a rat's arse over, so I got a new shotgun and also did all of the removal and haul away that saved us $400, which was also credited towards an additional rifle. Maybe a bad example, but try and work out a win-win situation. You may even get her involved and she may really enjoy it...my wife joins me every once in a while and really likes it as it is simply time away from the kids and a cheap date. Pick up a small side job or something; I take on extra work once in a while for those types of things. Good luck! I know of friends putting them on lawaway and slowly paying them off with "allowance" money and that seems to work also.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

My wife is the same way. I have finally convinced her that we NEED an AR-15. You never know when the Taliaban might hit Utah.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*PFM!*

The definitive work on the subject has been written by Patrick F. McManus in his book The Grasshopper Trap, with the chapter title "Gun Running." The main premise is that actually buying the gun isn't the hard part if you've done some planning ahead and stashed the funds themselves. Rather, it's the smuggling of the guns into the home. This is mandatory material for the married gun owner. One of the fundamental concepts is that wives don't notice how many guns you really have, simply referring to them as "all those guns." Get in the habit of referring to them in a generic way such as:

Wife: "What gun is that?"
You: "That's my shotgun."

Now, you could respond exactly the same whether the gun in your hand is a nice little Franchi Renaissance 20 ga, your Browning Citori Sporting Clays 12 ga, or your Beretta Silver Pigeon in 28 ga.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

When I read Pat M. I laugh so hard I cry.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah I did the whole stashing away of money thing for my pistol. See, I've always been the kinda person that when I find something I REALLY WANT, I figure out a way to get it. She always gives me a guilt trip saying "what have we ever bought for me", but the crazy thing is, she doesn't want anything!!! I have told her time and time again that I am ok with her stashing away 10% of my tips each night (that's how I financed the pistol), so she can save up for something, but then she's like, "no that's your money", but when I say, "ok if its mine, then what does it matter what it is spent on, so long as we have money for groceries and stuff?", it makes her go ballistic! She has had a hard time coming to the realization that if you want something really bad, you just gotta figure out a way to get it. I have always been like that, so to me its natural. Its like she thinks its a bad thing. I guess I need to really WANT her to spend $500 on herself, and save the money for her!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> I have told her time and time again that I am ok with her stashing away 10% of my tips each night (that's how I financed the pistol), so she can save up for something, but then she's like, "no that's your money", but when I say, "ok if its mine, then what does it matter what it is spent on, so long as we have money for groceries and stuff?", it makes her go ballistic!


Well, one thing is for sure, she is loaded with estrogen, she is not a cross dresser or anything a WOMAN all the way; they are funny and hard to understand at times.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

C of AB, when I read your post I immediately called my wife and read it to her. You just described my life!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If nothing else, at least I know there are other guys out there feeling my pain... :roll:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Explain to her that it could be a lot worse. You could develop an interest in other women. At least if you're spending your money on guns, there won't be enough left over for a girlfriend.     

Fishrmn


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah Grasshopper , you have a long way to go.................... Just a couple of things I want to say. First my wife will never read this ( so no kissing up here ), but I'm married to a wonderfull woman that will let me buy as many guns (pistols, rifles, shotguns) as I want. That's right, you read that correctly. Now the second thing, how do I do that ? We figured out ( both of us our second marriage) that what we make goes into the general pot to pay the bills, savings etc. But we give ourselfs an allowance every pay period (two weeks). What I (or she ) buy doesn't matter to the other. That is "my " money to do with as I please. If I want to save up to make a gun purchase , no problem. If she wants to go buy a diamond, no problem, that's "her" money. I have bought and sold more guns in the last 14 years of our marriage than I ever did the first time around and when I was single. Would this work for everyone, I don't know. But dang, it works great for me. I love that woman. :wink:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sound like Al and myself are the exception.

My wife also dosen't mind if I buy more guns... at times she actually encourages me too!  

She does like to shoot and she has a 7mm and a couple of pistols, although she prefers diamonds like Al's wife. Diamonds by the way are much more expensive.

Win-win situation here! Good luck to you with our common addiction.

sawsman


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Chaser I am sorry to hear that your wife is that way.

I am in Al and Saws boat my wife doesn't mind or care. Half the time she doesn't know I have it until I pull it out at the range. Yep she even goes to the range with me sometimes.

Some of us are just lucky I guess. Hope it works out for you chaser.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I am lucky my wife could care less,she wouldnt even notice if I added a new gun in my collection. 8)


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

As long as my wife gets the guns she wants, I don't have too many problems getting the ones I want.

Plus I keep telling her they are an investment not a purchase, considering the ones I have sold I got more for them than what I paid for them.

Good Luck


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess I am one of the blessed few as well. My wife and I run our finances the same way as Al does. So, my allowance goes to whatever I want. It is great. We still have a few guns to pick up for my wife as well. Another thing I do at times when I don't want to wait to save up the money is selling one of my other firearms that I never use anymore. I used to think that I would never sell a gun and just keep them all, but I decided that I would rather buy and sell occasionally in order to get what I want when I want it. Good luck man!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Patric Mc Mannis said it best. You have to educate wives about the facts of life. Guns multiply in the gun cabinet just like pets! If you leave a shotgun and a rifle in ther together suddenly there will be a cute little 22 in there with them. Those are the facts of live. We just have to live with them. :wink:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm lucky, my wife bought me a AR-15 for Valentines day; and an Xtrema 2 last fall. She doesn't mind me buying guns or hunting stuff; I guess she figures it a cheap investment to keep me out of her hair. :lol:


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I am also one of the lucky ones. My wife does not care what I do with my money. I save for guns, it drives her crazy that I have that much money since she finds a sale at the Gap or somewhere else everytime she saves 100 bucks or so. I have averaged a gun a year since we have been married, which like Al is better than I did alone. 

Good luck getting them to change if they don't understand.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats a good one campfire :lol:


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I married the daughter of a "gun nut" and I also feed her doll collecting addiction.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Ah Grasshopper , you have a long way to go.................... Just a couple of things I want to say. First my wife will never read this ( so no kissing up here ), but I'm married to a wonderfull woman that will let me buy as many guns (pistols, rifles, shotguns) as I want. That's right, you read that correctly. Now the second thing, how do I do that ? We figured out ( both of us our second marriage) that what we make goes into the general pot to pay the bills, savings etc. But we give ourselfs an allowance every pay period (two weeks). What I (or she ) buy doesn't matter to the other. That is "my " money to do with as I please. If I want to save up to make a gun purchase , no problem. If she wants to go buy a diamond, no problem, that's "her" money. I have bought and sold more guns in the last 14 years of our marriage than I ever did the first time around and when I was single. Would this work for everyone, I don't know. But dang, it works great for me. I love that woman. :wink:


Same...same....Al  ...I _never_ question her love of going to the second hand stores and she never questions me when I don't !!


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

I take my wife out and let her shoot some of the guns once in a while.......she likes the small calibers, and is scared of the big boys. I normally take her to the Bountifull Lions Club range and get there when they open up. That way most of the people are not there. She goes bang-bang and then when the others show up, we go to the pistol range. The big bangs scare the $**+ out of her. Either way she sees my interests and respects that. If I want a new gun, I have to save. She could care less how many, as long as I save my money. I would like to have quite a few more....who wouldn't  

Now that I am getting more into the Archery thing, she is wanting to get into it also......that means I'll have to buy her a bow from "my gun money"....funny how that works! :shock:


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

See my Walmart thread. You can't go wrong when you use the "What a great sale price" deal. That one is weaved into female DNA, they can't argue.


----------

